# Probiotics



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anyone have opinions on probiotics for dogs?

One person I've talked to said that all dogs need or use is acidophilus... period... the end!

Another person recommends Fast Track which was originally developed for horses and includes lots more stuff...

Just looking for other opinions and real life experiences... Let me know! 

Barb


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think they can be helpful with some dogs that need them. More so dogs with stomach issues, stomach diseases and also skin problems.

I used them for some time on Suri when she was having the major bowel issues. I seen minimal results. When moving to RAW every issue we had cleared up almost instantly. Good diet plays a big part. 

Now, I have been reading that probiotics are helpful with yeast issues, which I think Olie is just going to be prone to yeasty ears from time to time so I may start back up using it with him to see how this goes.

I have heard there is more hype then anything with probiotics but people have different experiences.

Also something to consider are there are some foods/kibble that are coming with X amounts of this in the food, so I would caution a little to be sure before considering recommended doses of it.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would personally only use them with dogs that have problems like Olie mentioned. I have never used probiotics with Riley. I just dont see the need as he has a very normal digestion system. I would probably use it if we had an ongoing problem, but not for just a day or two of diarrhea. 
I would we warry of using the ones that come in the food. It wouldnt hurt, but i highly doubt there would be any in there. 

We sell a paste and capsule probiotics at work that we give to dogs that have stomach issues. Works pretty well on the ones that only need that. We frequently give it with other medications though.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

go to your local health food store and see what they have. I forget the name I buy but they are around $32 a jar...about 100 or 120 count. I do not take them myself or give them to the dogs every day...but I keep them on hand. 

I feed a food that has several probiotics listed. When I am selling it to a new client, particularly one whose dog vomits, craps loosely and has gas, I tell them their dog is missing these valuable probiotics. It helps with all those problems. I relate it to the ads on TV for ACTIVIA yougurt. In 2 weeks, you are back on track. It honestly does work and the people tell me, you were so right about that food and adding the probiotics for the 1st 2 weeks.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I started giving them to Vegas when he had some tummy issues when he was on raw, it didn't help, but his stool firmed up since going onto kibble, and every time I've tried to reintroduce raw, his issues come back. u_u


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

My Chow had chronic diarrhea issues as a young dog. We ran every imaginable test. I put him on probiotics for a month and it cleared the issue up. He's two and a half now and hasn't had an issue since. 

I also give the dogs probiotics if they're on an antibiotic, to prevent digestive upset. And currently our new Chow pup is taking a short dose while we switch her to a new food. She had some digestive upsets and it's cleared up on the probiotic. We'll take her off them once she's fully switched


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed Millie yogurt for probiotics, but no actual supplements. My vet said they would need about 2 cups of yogurt daily to even get the effects of probiotics from it. I don't feed nearly that much so I doubt the yogurt has much of an effect.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

my vet said a teaspoon of plain, regular, yogurt does the same thing. maybe yes, maybe no? 

whitepoodles just gave me a lot of info on probiotics. i will try to repost her post from another thread. there was too much to just retype.

my friend gives her yorkie probiotics every day - made a very big difference in the dog's digestive process. i guess the bottom line is if you have a dog with a bad digestive problem (loose stool, vomiting, regurgatating, etc) you may notice a bigger difference than after administering them for prophylactic reasons. 

i'm considering giving them to jessie cause she belches (not all the time) and use to spit up bile now & then. she was tacked just b/c of this - i was so afraid of bloat with her especially (no history in her line, supposedely, but still...). anyway, the info posted by whitepoodles is in a thread about bloat. if i can't re-post, you can read it there.

you can't really do harm with probiotics (unless you use no common sense and believe more must be better) - adminisitering suggested doses are fine, i'm sure.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

this is the info whitepoodle shared with us on another thread. hope it helps:

*There is some truth to it. A dog that burps does bring up gas and relieves its stomach from it. So that is a good thing...LOL my puppy Onyx burps after drinking as well and I always say "excuse me" !!!
He gives me the look as to say, oh well... deal with it.. 
All large breeds including your Afghans are prone to bloat with the great danes being the most susceptible.
I have done much studies regarding this topic and have contacted a great dane breeder who suggested I supplement my dogs with the following 
purchased from a company called NZYMES Dog Health - Cat Health - Pet Health - Horse Health - Human Health | NZYMES.COM (PT)
I give them 
Oxi-Drops
Anti Oxidant Granules
Probiotics

If you google Dog Health - Cat Health - Pet Health - Horse Health - Human Health | NZYMES.COM (PT) you will be able to find these products.
My dogs get them regularly.. I had not had bloat in my breeding for the past 5 years since I started using these products.. Myth? who knows but hey I will take anything that can help prevent bloat.

Also there is an excellent company in the U.S. called Nature's Farmacy, located in Jasper, Georgia. They have a product called BLOAT BUSTER.
It is a small bottle (or you can purchase the larger one) basically it is a wonderful (and it works) remedy as an EMERGENCY supplement designed to transform large pockets of gas into small gas particles. It alters the space lattice structure of the methane and amonia gas molecules through enzymatic activity.
I cant say enough about this product. I suggest my clients buy this from this company and keep it in their medicine cabinet just in case the dog bloats. Even tacked dogs (who underwent gastropexy surgical procedure) can bloat (but not torsion). Anytime I find theyhave or may experience a stressful situation or when I road work them while riding the mountain bike they trott at my side and I give them a bit of this liquid before and after they ex with me. Hope this helps. *


----------

